# Apocalypse for Fantasy?



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Does anyone else want and is hoping that they do something similar to Apocalypse for fantasy? 

With the new rules apparantly leaning towards faster combat and bigger units/armies it got me thinking for the first time that they may actually be able to pull it off. 

I've also heard rumour of a sister forge world company specialising in fantasy starting up, another opprtunity for some massive fantasy nasties.

What do people think? Could it happen? Would people be interested?


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

I would be interested if you could explain a bit more what apocalypse is about. The only thing I know for now is that it involves huge point battles. But what special rules are applied i do not know. So enlighten me please.

As for the fantasy forge world, I truly hope they could manage to puyll that off. When I started the game about 6 years ago I always thought it was so unfair that the 40k guys got the cool new models. It took me about 4 years till someone told me that they are 40k specific. Though I am enthusiastic about new models for fantasy I sure as hell hope they do not make them all godly so that they fuck up the game. Cause great sculpted models usually have the tendency to get extreme rules that make them almost invincible just to complement the awesomeness of the model.

But yea the need for special sculpted models for fantasy overrides my concern for overpowering the new units. :victory:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well they already have- its called legendary battles and its great fun... but they didnt really streamline the game any other then to make batteries and monstrous 'units'. It is a great game but needs to be played light heartedly by players who get on well and know the rules (or else you'll spend ages fighting or discussing rules- a good game with about 4-6 good friendly players will take 5-6 hours normally).

Have to say I love it most becuase my ogres can ally with literally everyone and anyone... so I can just choose my side regardles of who plays- there are a couple of races that really dont oppose anyone in particular though so it frees up the game quite nicely normally (though often me and my friends just ignroe the 'rules' and have a big WFB game).


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Legendary battles are epic, and highly hilarious at times.

VCs magic phase is fun.
Hellcannon misfiring and causing mass wizard nuking is great

Forgeworld does do a few fantasy models, the GDs can all be used, the chaos war mammoth, the great dragons, giant spawn etc. The problem is that fanasy big units have to be organic rather than mechanical which limits what they can do


----------



## FATHER NURGLE (Oct 10, 2009)

Id Love It , My Skaven Would Over-Run My Dads Dark Elves In No Time =]


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I would say that appoc like rules aren't necessary for fantasy since the current rules for fantasy are designed for the biggest things possible. Hell there aren't many things bigger then a GD, Star Dragon, or Giants in fantasy and even in the few instances where something is bigger its balanced out by the whole bolt thrower equations.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I love legendary battles. We come up with our own datasheets from time to time.

Some of my favourite forces have to be when we just pool the selection choices for the army - i.e i turn up with 3000 Lizardmen, but only have a Slann and 2500pts of Temple Guard, then I'll play with just that one unit on one massive flank. To be honest, my friend with his huge Eternal Guard army.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, legendary battles give you the green light for some really cool units- I like using my Ogre deathstar- 16 ironguts, 1 tyrant, 2 slaughtermasters and a BSB bruiser in a single unit worth about 2000pts... people basically wet their pants when it starts to head their way.
Its not actually all that good since if you flank it and get rid of its rank bonus and dont allow the characters to fight it'll lose pretty easily (hence why the rest of my army guard its flank), but it is enormous fun.


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Just kinda hoping that this FW sister company, a - exists, and b- makes some awesome new monsters for WHFB. I've heard rumours they're starting out the new chaos dwarves, but that's only a rumour atm. I'd love to see those guys again, complete with some huge piston driven cannon thing!


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i hope its true because last time i tryed a legendery batle 
it was too long and now nobody at my LFGS wants to try it anymore:no:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That sounds pretty insane, Tim. What's it look like?

The Asrai unit I suggested looks like the following:

Highborn, with Great Weapon, Light Armour, Shield, Rhymer's Harp, Netlings
Noble, BSB, Light Armour, Banner of Ariel
Noble, Callach's Claw, Light Armour, Shield, Amber Pendant
68 Eternal Guard, Full Command, War Banner

That gives a Fear Causing, Stubborn Ld10 with Reroll, MR1, 5+ Ward Save. Enemys in BtB with the Amber Pendant have Always Strike Last, even if they normally ASF. The Highborn has 4 S6 Attacks, and is always hit on 6's in a Challenge. Should the Callach's Claw noble cause a wound, the enemy is at -1 Ld. They have 2 Banners, one granting +1 Combat Resolution, Outnumber, and 3 Ranks - which means that a SCR of +6. Against 6 Wide Chaos Warriors, that's 4 S6, 6 S4, and 23 S3 Attacks.

The Lizardmen unit looks like:

Slann Mage Priest: Soul of Stone, Focused Rumination, Harrowing Scrutiny, Unfathomable Presence, Divine Plaque of Protection, Battle Standard Bearer, Sun Standard of Chotec, Plaque of Tepok, Aura of Quetzl = 535
Chakax = 335
Oldblood = Shield of the Mirrored Pool, War Drums of Xahutec, Glyph Necklace
54 Temple Guard, Full Command, War Banner

Usually support with 3 EotG. I usually go for the Lore of Life (Rain Lord, Howler Wind = Immune to all but War Machines, Master of Stone and Mistress of the Marsh can be cast on enemies in Combat with the unit - if near to a wood an hill, that's D6 S5 and D6 S6, Gift of Life fully heals one model in the unit, and Mistress of the Marsh most likely gives you the charge (combined with War Drums, you're immune to March Block as well)), Lore of Light has some major fun with it as well against Undead and Daemons - Cleansing Flare combined with 3 EotG's Area of Effect - 3D6 S5 and D6 S6 hits no armour Save. Tbh I think I'll write up a guide to the Slann.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

My deathstar-

Tyrant- thundermace, greedy fist, wyrdstone, luck gnoblars
Slaughtermaster- tenderiser, skullmantle, jade lion
Slaughtermaster- siegebreaker, bangstick, talisman of protection, scroll
Bruiser- BSB, Dragonhide banner
16 Ironguts- standard, Rune Maw

~1900pts, Ld9 with re-rolls on both break and psychology tests, 8PD+bound item, 4DD+scroll, bounces magic to another unit <6" away on a 2+ even if it cant affect them (bouncing any character specific spell onto a unit with no characters is funny).
On charge I re-roll all 1s to hit/wound/saves as well as having 2S8 3S7 impact hits, I do a S4(8) stonethrower hit in base contact with my tyrant if he hits in combat, 4S7 hits vs I, 4S6 D3 wounds, 3S6 and 4S5 AP.... and not only will it outnumber alm ost everything, not only does it cause fear, but *all* Ld tests caused by it are at -1, even if the enemy is stubborn 

... and this is before I get buffs onto the unit; and with 2 Lv4s in there I would expect to have 1 of the best buffs on the unit (regen/MR2, +1T/stubborn or even +1S... any of them are nasty) as well as throwing out panic checks (again at -1) onto any unit I can see within 18".... and if thats not bad enough it moves towords you at 12" a turn.


Minor downside is that anyone with cannons (especially great cannons) and/or stronethrowers will be laughing at me (its fun, not stupidly good).


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

I wish Forge World made more giant fantasy models for Legendary Battles

I mean there's stuff for nearly every army:

Empire: Drake, Griffin, Dragons, Colossus, Elephants

Bretonnia: Dragons

Dark Elves: Dragons, Hydra

Wood Elves: Giant Treemen, Dragons

High Elves: Dragons, Phoenix

Dwarfs: Terror Bird Riders

Chaos Dwarfs: Greater Taurus, Lammasu, Leprechauns (Like Warrick Davis in the Leprechaun movies), Giant Leprechaun

Lizardmen: Thunder Lizards, Megalosaurus, Quezeladon (giant Terradon), Huge Snake

Orcs and Goblins: Giant, Wyvern, Squiggadon

Beastmen: Chimera, Nidhogg

Warriors of Chaos: Cerberus, Dragon, Fire Giant, Ice Giant, Giant

Skaven: Megarat, Rat giant

Vampire Counts: Massive Vampire Bat, Giant Vampire (about the size of a Forge World Greater Daemon), Zombie Dragon

Tomb Kings: Giant Scarab, Sphinx, Roc

Ogre Kingdoms: Lion Riders, Bear Riders, Giant


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

with most of your line up but i think a roc should go with the tomb kings and a fire and ice giant dont really fit in with warriors of chaos they should have a chaos dragon with rider


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thinking about it your right about the Roc so I changed it. But the giants I thought would be good, kinda like a Norse theme like in Age of Mythology, so I'll keep them there. And the WoC do have dragon there. Dragon on all sections can be with or without a rider

Oh and Sir Whittaker:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/

That's forge world


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

murdock129 said:


> Empire: Drake, Griffin, Dragons, Colossus


Already a Dragon/Drake. Griffon would be good - fits Wood Elves. Collossus doesn't fit the faction. A Steam Tank with variants would be preferable - Include the Mortar, Ram, Fighting Platform, Hellblaster and Helstorm perhaps, perhaps even a Transport variant.



> Bretonnia: Dragons


Bretons don't have access to Dragons. A Decent Hippogriff and Louen would be preferable.



> Dark Elves: Dragons, Hydra


Cauldron of Blood as well. Dragon is already present.



> Wood Elves: Giant Treemen, Dragons


Agree. Also, a Decent Great Stag, Unicorn, Orion, Wild Riders (i.e Centaurs, not just Celtic Elves riding horses), would be far nicer.



> High Elves: Dragons, Phoenix


Already have a decent plastic model dragon, and a Dragon. Phoenix, eh not so much. It's a symbol of the race, rather than any actual mention. White Lion cavalry are better IMHO.



> Dwarfs: Terror Bird Riders


Yeah. Maybe not. NOT AT ALL.

I'd be more interested in a Zeppellin, or Fortress Works. Perhaps an Anvil of Doom.



> Chaos Dwarfs: Greater Taurus, Leprechauns (Like Warrick Davis in the Leprechaun movies), Giant Leprechaun


NO LEPRECHAUNS. Seriously. Taurus, Lammasu, and Bull Centaurs. Hell, just do the entire faction.



> Lizardmen: Thunder Lizards, Megalosaurus, Quezeladon (giant Terradon), Huge Snake


No Thunderlizards. They are the size of the city, and outside of the scale of the Game. Slann are toned down from what they actually are - for example, Lord Kroak destroyed hundreds of thousands of Daemons in the blink of an eye with his final spell. Megalosaurus, maybe not. Quezeladon, maybe. Huge Snake, don't see the point.

I'd be more interested in a Nakai the wanderer (naming, not sure about - Kroxosuchus?). Also a Coatl, or a giant Crocodile, similar to what can be seen in the book being attacked by zombies.



> Orcs and Goblins: Giant, Wyvern


Already have a decent plastic giant set and resin kit. Wyvern just needs a decent Plastic Set (i.e the quality of Azhag, but in plastic). Perhaps an Idol of Gork and Mork. Nothing else really fits the scale in the Orcish army. It's primarily about the strength of the Orcs rather than the huge supernatural enemies.



> Beastmen: Chimera, Nidhogg


Nidhogg? Is that in the new book? Otherwise, you do realise what that actually is? Chimera, I like the sound of.



> Warriors of Chaos: Cerberus, Dragon, Fire Giant, Ice Giant, Giant


Cerberus seems more like a Chaos Dwarves variant (then again, Karanak is meant to be Cerberus, so Daemons). Already have a Beautiful Galrauch kit and even more spectacular Resin Kit. Fire Giant and Ice Giant? Nooo, Khorne Giant, Slaanesh Giant, Tzeentch Giant, and Nurgle Giant, yes.

Marked Warshrines, Palanquin of Nurgle, Marked Spawn (in the same style as the old GORGEOUS 6th Edition model). Also, needs Kholek.



> Skaven: Megarat, Rat giant


Abomination, most definately, which I suppose is sort of what you're aiming at. Rat Giant? I suppose that's an advancement of Rat Ogre, and I guess that was the intention behind the Abomination.



> Vampire Counts: Massive Vampire Bat, Giant Vampire (about the size of a Forge World Greater Daemon), Zombie Dragon


Giant Vampire? No. These are inbred, stupid, idiotic retards, with no hope of prolonging the reign of the Vampires. Zombie Giant, hell yes. Otherwise, just no.

Massive Vampire Bat, maybe. 



> Tomb Kings: Giant Scarab, Sphinx, Roc


HELL Yes. Fully Agree with this.



> Ogre Kingdoms: Lion Riders, Bear Riders, Giant


Already a decent Giant both in plastic and resin. Sabretusks need a decent model, but they're too small to carry an ogre, and are the natural predators of Gnoblars. Bear Riders is Kislevite Territory. They're fine currently with Rhinox Riders, that's all they really need.

You're forgetting the Dogs of War:
A decent Asarnil (although the Plastic and Resin Dragons can cover that), Queen Bess (from the Pirates of Sartosa, a huge Great Cannon), and Paychest.

It's all well and good paying for some epic pieces of kit, but you can rarely use them in a standard game.

Instead, I'd love some more variant kits - for example, for the Empire, what about Sculpted shields, and Breastplates for the different regions? Same could be done for the High Elves, etc.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

For Dark Elves, the dragon may already be there, but the model SUCKS. Other than that though, there's plenty of enslaved beasts that Dark Elves could get, lots of room for creativity there.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I meant the Resin Dragon from Forge World, actually


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

One thing Vaz, I was suggesting most of them being huge forge World models (from tank sized to FW GD sized to Titan sized.

Like on the Wood Elves you said 'Great Stag, Unicorn, Orion, Wild Riders' which is small GW stuff, I suggested a larger resin dragon and a larger treeman. Unicorns aren't Forge World sized nor are they Apocolyse sized. Most of these are the fantasy equivalent of say, Ork Stompas


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Exactly. I want to be able to use my special units I buy.

I suggested them because they make the army that much better. Also - what's the point of including them. Have you bought the Dragon yet? Have you bought the Giant, the Chaos Spawn, the Spined Beast? What about the War Mammoth?

No. Forge Worlds sales are not the huge Baneblades and Heirophants and Stompas. It's variant Leman Kits, Marine armour variants, Tank Doors, and Shoulder Pads. They're not going to purchase a load of sculpts. It's smaller stuff that will get the sales.

Rumours have hinted to a potential "Bestiary" book with several noted fantasy sculptors, such as the perry twins acting as advisors to the Forge World. The perry twins are noted for smaller models as well.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

I haven't bought any of those since I don't collect Chaos.

If they made a Quezeladon, Thunder Lizard or Empire Griffin I probably would buy one, specially a Thunder Lizard. And to be honest I just posted what I'd like to see, not what I think they're gonna make or what would be best, just what I like.

Not to mention much of what I mentioned wasn't huge stuff, Giant Scarab, Sphinx, Roc, Rat giant, Phoenix, Griffin, that's only about 'Azhag the Slaughterer' sized or lower, maybe about the size of a normal giant for the rat giant. And the Steam Tank thing too


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

> Giant Vampire? No. These are inbred, stupid, idiotic retards, with no hope of prolonging the reign of the Vampires


oouch vaz..lol but i agree...lol

i would like to see a bigger treeman i mean come on!!! the treeman is a little taller than an ogre for crying out loud!!
not to mention all the models GW has no reputation for EX gourgon, cygor, jaber-thingy


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If you dont like the treeman just use an ent instead... beastmen certainly need either a 2nd wave release or a lot of FW attention.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

OH the giant snakes I mentioned for Lizardmen, I meant Coatl but couldn't remember the name. You know the giant snakes with wings which guard the lizardmen sacred places


----------

